# Como variar el sentido de giro de un motor dc



## randymaiden (Jun 17, 2009)

hola amigos estoy usando un convertidor ac dc con el que estoy variando la velocidad de un motor dc de 24 y 0,5A 
pero se me presento el siguiente problema necesito  invertir su sentido de giro del motor por medio de un interruptor,  pero no se como hacerlo en el archivo q adjunto se puede ver el circuito q estoy usando
Oigan y como seria posible hacer q me funcione la simulacion en proteus de este sistema ya q no he podido observar la onda deseada pero con una carga resistiva y con pspice es imposible pq no me ofrece los componentes necesarios y pra graficar es algo extraño me pueden recomendar algunas manuales para aprender a usar pspice pq me es necesario simular este montaje y obtener sus graficas por favor


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2009)

Si es un motor con imanes permanentes con solo invertir la conexión de alimentación logras que gire en "reversa".
Si el motor es con estator bobinado, debes invertir solo el conexionado del rotor respecto del estator, o sea invertir la alimentación de los carbones entre si.


----------



## aug14 (Jun 17, 2009)

en sintesis lo de fogonazo da vuelta la pila


----------



## randymaiden (Jun 17, 2009)

q mas amigo si yo se q invirtiendo la alimentacion vario el sentido de giro pero yo necesito implementar por medio de un interruptor añadido al circuito del conversor ac dc el cambiodel sentido de giro lo q me parece imposible es q con un solo interruptor puedas mofificar el sentido de giro yo tengo algo en mente pero usando mas interruptores. Y o he trabajado inviertiendo el giro pero con un puente H pero como esto es electronica de potencia no sepermite usar este tipo de configuracion


----------



## luis c (Jun 17, 2009)

puedes invertir el sentido de giro usando un puente H, y son 2 pulsadores uno que te va hacer girar el motor adelante y el otro hacia atrás.


----------



## leo2tv (Jun 17, 2009)

Usa los siguientes circuitos:

1 interruptor 2 polos 3 posiciones (para invertir el sentido de giro y detenerlo si es necesario)
1 potenciometro (para regular la potencia suministrada y por tanto la velocidad)
Cable de acuerdo a tu necesidad (para cablear)


----------



## ELECTROCHARRO (Jun 19, 2009)

si lo que quieres es cambiar el sentido de giro de un motor, lo puedes hacer con un punte h lo mas simple es que lo agas con reelevadores y sobretodo si estas manejando una ca.


----------



## gtacmilan (Jun 19, 2009)

saludos... una forma de hacer cambiar el sentido del motor utilizando un solo interruptor es usando dos relés, haciendo que con el interruptor pasado alimente uno de los rele y el otro lo ponga a tierra haciendo que gire el motor hacia un lado, y cuando se vuelva a pasar el interruptor se haga el proceso opuesto. si te interesa esta idea y no sabes como conectar los relés dejam saber para pasarte un diagrama de conexion..


----------



## randymaiden (Jun 19, 2009)

q mas amigo bueno si tienes la conexion de los reles enviala por favor yo se conectar los reles pero tenerla no esta de mas


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 19, 2009)

en esta página esta el modo de hacerlo con un switch

http://www.eleinmec.com/article.asp?12


----------



## randymaiden (Jun 20, 2009)

excelente amigo analfabeta eso era lo que buscaba


----------



## gtacmilan (Jun 22, 2009)

randymaiden no habia tenido la oportunidad de conectarme por eso no di respuesta. bueno ya vi que tienes una solucion a mi me parece buena tambien. saludos.


----------



## randymaiden (Jun 23, 2009)

bueno gracias de todoas formas gtacmilan saludos


----------

